# Best phone package for a small business



## gilboy (10 Nov 2009)

Hi

I have a small shop in rural ireland and am currently with eircom for the shop phone. Current bill is approx 55/60 a month. I am not on any package, pay the line rental and calls on top of that.

Typically I have about 1 hour to mobiles and 1 hour to landlines a month.

Trying to figure out best option to cut phone bill

With eircom, their business phone packages are bleedy complex. But from my understanding I can get a Level 1(150 mins) for local and national calls for 27.26 a month and an add-on mobile package for 16.58 a month. These figures add up to 53.26 when you add them and apply VAT. Hence no savings if I switch to a package with eircom. Plus, those free national/local calls are only between 8 - 6, Mon - Fri. Think this is a bit of a sneeky term thrown in at the end in tiny font!

The likes of magic are not available in my area.

With regards to vodafone, their basic package is 48 per month(VAT inclusive). This includes free local and national calls and mobile calls @ 20c/min. Hence, no real savings if I switcher here either. Mind you, they don't have that sneaky 8 - 6, Mon - Fri clause

BT business and Vodafone business appear to be all the one as far as I can see - unless I am missing something.

Also, perlico appear to delegate their business plans to vodafone also.

So just wondering if anybody else out there is in the same boat as me and are aware of another provider that I am missing. From my findings, they all seem to be charging pretty much the same prices once you dig in to the detail of each.

Thanks!


----------



## Mars39 (10 Nov 2009)

Try call [broken link removed] and plug in the minutes etc and it will come up with the best package for you.


----------



## gilboy (10 Nov 2009)

you appear to have sent on an invalid link.

BTW i find with most comparison sites they are geared towards home usage not business


----------



## patftrears (10 Nov 2009)

gilboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a small shop in rural ireland and am currently with eircom for the shop phone. Current bill is approx 55/60 a month. I am not on any package, pay the line rental and calls on top of that.
> 
> ...


Do you have broadband ?
You could look at a VOIP setup


----------



## gilboy (10 Nov 2009)

Not really an option.

They only broadband available to be is fixed line. Hence would end up paying line rental + broadband package for phone usage. 

Pretty sure there would be no saving going this route, furthermore the phone service is essential in my business - not saying there is anything wrong with voip in principal, but on a line which at best is going to give you 2mB speed the quality is not going to be on par with having a landline


----------



## Armada (10 Nov 2009)

Should the broken link above read www.callcosts.ie


----------



## gilboy (10 Nov 2009)

Unfortunately that only covers private use


----------



## Dinny (10 Nov 2009)

We use these guys and find customer service great. We would make alot of international calls.

[broken link removed]


----------



## gilboy (11 Nov 2009)

Thanks for that Dinny

Unfortunately, I cannot subscribe to their WiMax products. However, they do provide a fixed line product as well.

I was actually very surprised with their rates. 

Compared to eircom these rate on average are 20% - 25% cheaper.Plus they don't have any minumum call charge and bills are charged to the sec, i.e. no rounding up.​

Definitely going to give them ago.​


----------



## nai (11 Nov 2009)

why not ditch the landline and go with something like O2's business unlimited for 99 ex vat per month - unlimited calls to all mobile/national. I presume you have a mobile yourself - just combine the two


----------



## Mizen (11 Nov 2009)

Found another which appears better than o2
 meteor billpay max 85euro vat included for unlimited landline, mobile any network and free texts


----------



## Dinny (12 Nov 2009)

We only use their fix line package and get free Broadband


----------



## gilboy (12 Nov 2009)

Thanks for info re O2 and meteor.

My business, requires folks ringing me and looking for appointments. Hence would be weary as they would have to start ringing a mobile number than a landline, i.e. more expensive for them to ring me.

On a slightly different note, I was in the UK recently and I read of a similar offering over there(unlimited calls from mobile) and I am pretty sure the cost was something like 30/35 pound


----------

